# emmert turtleback vise for sale



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

This is a very nice almost totally complete working vise.
Is there anyone interested?
call 913-757-3375 for info


----------



## Big daddy (Jan 4, 2011)

Chancewoodchuck said:


> This is a very nice almost totally complete working vise.
> Is there anyone interested?
> call 913-757-3375 for info


Pics!?? Price!??


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Chancewoodchuck said:


> This is a very nice almost totally complete working vise.
> Is there anyone interested?
> call 913-757-3375 for info


almost totally complete??????:blink:


----------

